# Marine Sta bil... Yes or No?



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a 4 stroke outboard and I only use ethanol free gas; is sta bil necessary or useful? Thanks


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

How long does your boat sit and is it stored inside or out? If my boat used to sit for several weeks, I would use a little transfer pump and pump the gas into my car or zero turn. Then I'd put fresh gas in and run to get the fresh gas in the injectors.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

The longest it has sat was 3 weeks.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

WCM said:


> The longest it has sat was 3 weeks.



Okay, that' not bad. When you take the boat out are you using most of what is in the tank? If so and you are pretty much putting all new gas in when you get done, you are probably okay.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I use about 4 to 5 gallons on average. The boat has a 15 gallon tank. I wasn’t sure if there was any performance or cleaning benefit of the product.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was taught many years ago that modern fuels start to break down chemically within 30 days of loading your tank.... Sitting for a few weeks between trips I wouldn't be overly worried - provided that you never allow your tank to sit half empty. My rig never goes in the barn without a full tank to prevent any condensation and keep water out of my fuel... 

More than a month sitting - then make sure you add Stabil something similar in the way of a fuel conditioner...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’m pretty sure if you use non-ethanol you don’t need many additives


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Stabil and Yamaha Ring Free added after every trip in the recommended ratio. I had to let the boats sit for 6 months once and had no problems. I keep the tanks full at all times and never had any water problems. I just use regular pump gas with ethanol. Most times there is very little ethanol smell in the fuel at the station I use.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes and keep it full.


----------

